# Warn ProVantage Spring PROBLEMS



## rhulm1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a front mount 60" blade that I've been using for a few months now. The problem I've been experiencing from day 1 is that the blade keeps on folding over anytime I get into a little packed snow. There is no stiffness to the blade at all. I double checked the owners manual to review the settings, but it appears that I have everything set up correctly. The 2 springs that connect the blade to the base contain a hook on Both ends. On top, the hook attaches to the Blade. On the bottom, the hook attaches to the base mounting connector. On the base end, the spring mounting connector has two positions about 1 inch apart, up for soft, down for stiff. I have it set at the down stiff position. I also adjusted the blade angle and tried all three positions, but that didn't help either. I had myself convinced that this was normal until I tried my brother's Moose plow. Major difference!! He has bolts on the top of his springs the he uses to adjust the spring tension. His Moose blade does not fold over unless you hit something permanently fixed to the ground. It does one heck of a job pushing heavy hard packed snow.

Overall, the appearance of my Warn Provantage plow looks much more heavy duty than my bothers Moose plow. The Moose plow however, out performs the Warn plow by a long shot!


----------



## johnscram (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 54 inch pro vantage on my prarie 360 and i have used it all year with no problems so far i would suggest adjusting the attack angle it dosent sound like you have tried that.


----------



## rhulm1 (Oct 23, 2009)

johnscram;994601 said:


> I have a 54 inch pro vantage on my prarie 360 and i have used it all year with no problems so far i would suggest adjusting the attack angle it dosent sound like you have tried that.


No, I tried all three attack angles. Changing the blade attack angle did not help. I currently have it set at the middle setting.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

are the springs drawn down all the way? Max tension?


----------



## rhulm1 (Oct 23, 2009)

ALC-GregH;994624 said:


> are the springs drawn down all the way? Max tension?


Yes, I have it set at max tension. From what I see, there are only 2 tension settings (2 bolt holes). I have the bracket pushed all the way down, and the bolt in the top hole.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

there should be a way to adjust how the blade sits for the attack angle I don't know how a Warn is set to adjust this I know for the Moose there's small block on each side that has an offset hole through it that the back rib of the blade rest against you rotate this block to change how the blade sit's from \ l / you can try changing that part to get the blade to tilt back more which will reduce the tripping.

here's a Pic if you follow the rib down you can C the Adjustment block bolted up. that set's the blade angle \ l / again that is for the Moose but the Warn Plow should have something along the same lines.










sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

can you post up some Pic's of how yours is set up?

that might Help in getting this solved for ya.


----------



## johnscram (Sep 23, 2009)

I can only see the problem being the attack angle and definitely post up some pics,


----------



## rhulm1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I appreciate all of your tips and suggestions. I took some pictures to show you guys my setup. There is a silver block used to adjust the attack angle of the blade. For the first 2 months I had it set at the least aggressive angle (\) with the block straight up and down. I was experiencing constant blade tripping, so I started to play with the different settings. I adjusted is to the middle setting (|), and then to the most aggressive setting (/) with the fattest part of the block facing forward. Currently I have it at the middle setting (|), but it seams that all 3 positions experienced the blade tripping, with the 3rd position being the worst.

I tried all 3 blade attack positions with no success. Take a look at my pictures to and let me know if you see anything else I could possibly try.

Again, I appreciate all you suggestions.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

if I had to guess, I'd say you need a haevier set of springs.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

I had the same issue with the Moose RM3. Stronger springs just made the trip snap back harder. I contacted Moose and the dealer. Adjusted the angle and springs, but it still was not good enough. Gave up. Sold it and purchased the Tusk/Eagle setup from Rockymountain ATV. Night and day difference, it only trips when it truly needs to (which is never on my asphalt driveway).

Sorry, I wish I had the answer to your issue and I am sure there is a fix, but I only have so much time to f-around with something I spent over $600 on.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

if you are handy with a cut off wheel and a drill you could make a new plate to make the springs tighter. i would try puting the angle block sidways so it would be even more titled back but that will make the springs even more looser.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Id set it back to the \ angle you want the blade leaning backwards so it has to overcome the center balance to tip forward. Also I'd add another set of trip springs to it. I know on my CC V-plow when I first got it only had the 2 spring and it would be trip'in all the time. even set back in the V

I added a 2 more springs that were Moose springs and since then the Plow has been fine. It'll still trip when it need's to but now it takes more than just a hang nail to cause that to happen.

My ATV parts guy said the Moose Springs are the heaviest duty springs of the major brands. This was 3 years ago. 
so Id talk to WARN get 2 more of the bottom spring angle brackets bolt them up inside drill out 2 holes across your top bar add up 2 more springs.

here's a Pic showing my 4 springs on the V-plow, its not the best but its what I have online.


----------



## RBurns237 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have the exact same plow mount system on my 2005 Honda Foreman 500ES with the very same problem... and its killing me (Slowly). I just upgraded from the old style Warn system that mounts under the frame of the bike to the no ProMount system... and was sooo excited. But this thing sucks! I have tried all three attack angle settings as well as changing the mount location of the springs for greater tension... but nothing is working.

Did you ever find a solution? Please contact me directly either way, please?!

RJ 
[email protected]


----------



## rhulm1 (Oct 23, 2009)

RBurns237;1013772 said:


> I have the exact same plow mount system on my 2005 Honda Foreman 500ES with the very same problem... and its killing me (Slowly). I just upgraded from the old style Warn system that mounts under the frame of the bike to the no ProMount system... and was sooo excited. But this thing sucks! I have tried all three attack angle settings as well as changing the mount location of the springs for greater tension... but nothing is working.
> 
> Did you ever find a solution? Please contact me directly either way, please?!
> 
> ...


No, I have not found a solution yet. I'm about one snowfall away from buying a moose plow and dumping the Warn plow in the trash. I've been in contact with Warn Tech Support. After confirming that my machine was all stock (no lift kit, no larger tires), their engineering department concluded that the solution to my problem was to weigh down my front end with sand bags so that the plow is not angled forward as much. I think it's funny that I have the exact same machine that they used to demo the new plow on their website (a blue Grizzly 700), but yet they think the my machine is the problem. I think a better solution would be to re-engineer the mounting brackets at the rear of the base tube assemble to lower the tubes. The Tech on the phone did offer to send out a stronger set of springs (silver color) that they use to have on their old plow system. He said that they may cause damage to the plow when it snaps back, but I could try them at my own risk. I have to say that the Warn customer service has been very friendly, but I just don't think that they have this plow system figured out yet. I give it a 2 out of 10.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

What about taking the spring off and taking out the bolt on the left in your closeup pic? Push the bracket down as far as it will go then redrill the hole. If that doesnt work get a piece of angle iron and basically make a longer bracket in place of that one.


----------



## TheBriz81 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just bought the provantage system this year myself but I went with the 60" tapered blade on my 680 Honda Rincon. i have not had a n problems with it tripping too much so maybe you could talk warn into trading you for a tapered blade. I have had a couple minor problems with the application but Warn has done a good job at fixing the problem. I say keep on them and force them to make it right before you give up.


----------



## Flingit1200s (Jan 24, 2010)

I have the 54" plow on my Arctic Cat 400, which sits up pretty high even in stock form, and I have not trouble with the plow tripping unless I catch some really packed down snow or ice. The plow has worked awesome for me. It the plow ever does start to trip when I don't want it to I'll probably just replace the springs with heavy angle iron and run it solid.


----------



## TheBriz81 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd say you had better build a seat belt while you are at it if you want to make the plow solid. A solid blade isn't very forgiving when you run into a big snow drift or catch it on something solid. A couple of times doing that and you will wish you had the springs back. JMO


----------



## Flingit1200s (Jan 24, 2010)

Very true ^^^^. I just don't drive that fast or aggressively......obviously solid is not a good idea for everyone. Sorry about that.........


----------



## RBurns237 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Possible Solution?*

I spoke to the company who sold me the plow system, I explained to them about the tripping problem and they called their warn distributor on my behalf! I was told the following... they are aware of the problem and are working on a fix as we speak. It was explained to me that the springs that were sold with the plow system were not made to manufacturing specs in china and after their first trip they loose the proper tension.

I was told that they will send me a new set of springs with greater tension which would be a temporary solution for the time being and which would prevent the blade from tripping. 
I was also told that in a couple of months, i would receive another package from warn which would be a more permanent fix to the problem as their engineers design one.

Now is all of this BS? Who's to know as of now. But time will tell and what choice do I have... they refused to give me a refund... So, I'll have to just wait and see.

I'd be happy to hear from anyone having the same problems so i can compose a little data base so as this issue continues we are speaking with one strong voice and not a bunch of whiners! Please contact me by e-mail directly to be added!

Respectfully,

RJ Burns
[email protected]


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't have the problem with my set but it is an older set. What they are describing to you though is correct. I would with different springs and have designed springs for different uses. From what has been described here it doesn't sound like a design issue as much as the wire used to make the springs wasn't up to spec.

In my work I have been working with some spring issues the last few days. The were made in China also.


----------



## RBurns237 (Feb 26, 2010)

I spoke to the company who sold me the plow system, I explained to them about the tripping problem and they called their warn distributor on my behalf! I was told the following... they are aware of the problem and are working on a fix as we speak. It was explained to me that the springs that were sold with the plow system were not made to manufacturing specs in china and after their first trip they loose the proper tension.

I was told that they will send me a new set of springs with greater tension which would be a temporary solution for the time being and which would prevent the blade from tripping. 
I was also told that in a couple of months, i would receive another package from warn which would be a more permanent fix to the problem as their engineers design one.

Now is all of this BS? Who's to know as of now. But time will tell and what choice do I have... they refused to give me a refund... So, I'll have to just wait and see.

I'd be happy to hear from anyone having the same problems so i can compose a little data base so as this issue continues we are speaking with one strong voice and not a bunch of whiners! Please contact me by e-mail directly to be added!

Respectfully,

RJ Burns
[email protected]


----------



## manias (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm having the same problem as you with my Warn ProVantage. In fact, I happen to found your topic while searching on google about my blade tripping problem.

My blade is on a 2009 Yamaha Grizzly 700 just like you. I did try the same adjustment and nothing did work. I'm glad to know that warn is aware of the problem. I guess I'm going to contact Warn even if the winter is pretty much over in Quebec, Canada.

The blade work great on light snow, but it trip very easily in the wet or heavy snow. I'll try to post pic tomorrow of my setting.


----------

